# home made dog chews?



## ender (Mar 27, 2005)

Hello everyone,

I had a recent discussion with my vet about rawhide chews and chocking ("Max" occasionally chokes on the smaller pieces so I brought it up), and she scared me with a claim that she occasionally need to perform expensive surgeries to remove lodged bits of rawhide from dog's intestines, so I immediately stopped giving my GSD rawhide chews, which he loves so much. So on started my search for a replacement, and I am not having much luck. 

Most of these digestible replacements don't last more than 5-10 minutes with my GSD "Max". The best one at $5 a pop does last about an hour (as advertised) but I can't afford one a day. And one a week is in my opinion not enough to keep him happy. And many of the other digestible bones are way to fragile for a GSD chewing habit. The Nylon bones don't interest him much. So now I stuff cookies into a rubber bone but that is hardly a workout. 

So my question is, can I bake my own gigantic hard-core, indestructible (well, at least hard to chew) bones myself in my kitchen?

Thanks in advance for your thoughts and comments!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I never give Brady rawhide. My breeder sent me an email about another GSD that had a Ball of rawhide in her stomach and had to have surgery. 
I know what you are saying about treats and chews. Marrow bone from the butcher provides them with hours and hours of chewing pleasure. They last for months too
Something to look into


----------



## KohleePiper (Jun 13, 2007)

Yeah, I go to my local butcher and get the marrow bones. They are huge and yummy for my girls! I got 4 enormous marrow bones for like $3 bucks. 

BTW- I don't cook the bone either. It keeps them busy for a while too.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

Somebody brought up Antlers as an alternative. Have you thought about them? 
I just ordered one to see if my crew will like them.


----------



## marylou (Apr 21, 2006)

hmm...interesting idea about cooking up a huge/gigantic "bone" treat. Wonder if you could just use a treat recipe, make it into a "roll" instead of bone shape cutouts and cook it really slow for a couple of hours?

I'm going to watch this thread for other ideas; raw marrow bones are fine outside, but I would like something for them to chew on in the evenings inside.


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

You can try mixing food/treats with either yogurt or raw egg, stuff into a kong and freeze. Not the same as a really good chew, but it keeps them occupied. I've also filled used up marrow bones the same way and frozen them as well.


----------



## ender (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks for the tips. I probably should have posted this in the "Recipes" section.


----------

